
Doordash under fire for controversial tipping policy - melq
https://www.recode.net/2019/3/8/18253378/doordash-tipping-food-delivery-gig-economy-worker-rights
======
milsorgen
Do people realize that in many areas tips are used to subsidize physical
servers in restaurants? Often the minimum wage for a server is something like
3 dollars and change and then tips make it up. If the tips don't bring the
hourly wage up to the normal minimum the restaurant is suppose to make up the
difference but if is the case generally you are just fired or no longer on the
schedule.

I am a fan of the tipping system but to go to bat for these gig workers while
letting hundreds of thousands of traditional workers flap in the wind is
ridiculous.

~~~
melq
The difference here is that the minimum wage for tipped workers is guaranteed.
If wages + tips is less than the normal minimum wage, the restaurant has to
make up the difference, but if wages + tips > normal minimum, they (the
restaurant) don't get to reduce their contribution or retain a portion of the
tips, and the employee has the opportunity to make significantly more than
minimum wage. This is very different doordash's system, where if wages + tips
is greater than the minimum, Doordash keeps some or all of the difference. I
think its fair to say that people who are tipping their delivery person expect
that their tip is increasing the income of the delivery person, and not their
employer.

